# Touring France



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi all its sat in the garden long enuf so off to France next saturday for two weeks question is i need a book of french campsites any ideas ?


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

you need one of these if you can find one see here
chapter


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: touring france*



jeffro said:


> Hi all its sat in the garden long enuf so off to France next saturday for two weeks question is i need a book of french campsites any ideas ?


Do make sure you check opening/closing dates as many of the French campsites close fairly quickly after the main season.
You have to check carefully by the end of September.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

We found the book linked below very good and it's 1999 equivalent which has served me well for many trips to France. Supplemented by 'All the aires in France' we never had any problems with our 4 week trip last month.


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

On the MHF headings

Reviews/Campsite Map

Nearly all the campsites in all the books are listed. This is thanks to MHF members.

New edit

A member has just post an excellent site af all aires, stelplatz etc all over Europe

http://translate.googleusercontent....le.com&usg=ALkJrhgzIr0JWTEB04C2LeqxIuzw-6k_Kw

can recommend it.


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks folks i will look into them jeffro


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

2 things I think you need which havent been mentioned,
1/ Caravan club Europe 1 book, contains1000s of sites both seasonal and all year.
2/ camping card International, this acts like a passport and gives the site owner insurance cover should you cause any damage,
plus many sites take it when you arive and when you leave just go and pay and collect card, very good when just wandering about.
both available from the Caravan Club.

All the best


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Why not just use aires. No need to book just turn up and park. If you do not like it move on to another. We used 42 aires in our 3 month trip around Brittany. Never touched a campsite.

steve & ann. ------ teensvan


----------



## boater (Jul 23, 2006)

came back fromm south west france on saturday after nearly three weeks used aires for the first time brilliant had 5 days on a campsite in biaritz wich is closing coming saturday as a previous poster said a lot of campsites close straight after the season give aires a go.


----------



## dragonfly (Mar 10, 2007)

You may want to look at www.france-voyage.com which lists sites and places of interest around them. If you are heading into central France, one site that is open all year is Parc Verger in the Limousin (this is on the MHF sites map and gives a discount to MHF members)
Dragonfly


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Here you go - another one for you.

http://www.vicariousbooks.co.uk/

David


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks David i live in Folkestone and have visited vicarious books where i purchased the book of Aires i have now purchased a book of french campsites from them but it is all in French should be intresting. thank you all for your replies jeffro


----------

